# Is this used SJ worth going for?



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure where to post this, but a seller I found on gumtree who just sold a used SJ for £110 has another one which I can get for less because it has no hopper, but it looks quite old and damaged. I'm just wondering if it's worth actually going for this, especially because it's on the other side of the country so I would have to get it shipped. I could probably get it repainted eventually.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Depends what it sounds like when you switch it on without beans in. If its noisy then the bearings are shot.

Is there a shot of serial number as it indicates its age.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you pointed out it looks as if it has had a hard life and you do not know how old it is.Also as pointed out by Urban, without running it empty you will not know if the bearings are OK or if there are any other untoward noises.

If there are problems are you capable of doing the repairs yourself ? IF the bearings need replacing, in addition to cost you will need to remove the motor, can you do this.

Without further information and seeing / hearing it running I would give it a miss.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I could probably get the bearings replaced, and removing the motor shouldn't be a problem because my dad has a lot of engineering/diy experience so i could turn to him for some help, he could help me paint it too. I think I'll go for it, knowing that it'll be a bit of a project to restore.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Motors are tricky to get out of most Mazzers apart from the Royal and possibly the Robur.

SJ's have to be heated up (baked) to get the motors out. I think it something to do with getting the aluminium to expand and this allows the motors to drop out.

It's always scared me too much to attempt it.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

He's done things like this before, baking something to get a motor out, and we have a local garage where he's friends with the workers and could get the bearing work done. I'm asking the seller to send a video of the grinder running without any beans in it, then I'll 100% go for it if it looks fine. I think the last mazzer he sold had new burrs, are the burrs in this one looking ok?


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

http://chi.nero076.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/IMG_0159.mov

He sent this, this is the sound of the grinder without anything in. Do the bearings sound ok?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Difficult to make out but sounds like it making the right humming sound. I can hear some other ticking sound there which could just be the timer switch on the SJ.

Sounds like your Dads got the right skills to sort pretty much everything out.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Couldn't say whether the bearings are shot; what I can say is it ain't right. It is not the purr that a Mazzer should have.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds like a dry bearing sound...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It could be a bad bearing... or the beginnings of one. Virtually impossible to tell from that video.

Here is a video of some very bad bearings

[video=youtube;qED5-j9CAec]






There is also lots of info out there on replacing the bearings, and by the sounds of it it wouldn't be too much of an issue for you. If you are happy to take on the project, and reasonably confident, then why not!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds a lot noisier than my SJ was


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My SJ sounded like that when it had a warped Burr Carrier, never realised quite how smooth it was supposed to sound until I replaced it.


----------

